# 20" Tornado



## rustystone2112 (Mar 25, 2016)

I got this 20 " Tornado frame & fork about 18 or 19 years ago because it's the only 20 " boy's twin bar i've seen. It was spray painted completely black with some gold blotches splattered all over   but i noticed a little OG red paint under the black and took a chance the rest of the OG paint was there.
I removed most of the black years ago but recently pulled it out to remove the rest of the black in all the hard to clean areas and get the oxidized orange paint back to red and this is what was left.
Now i need to find a 20" red tornado chain guard and a set of red tornado fenders and i can finish this


----------



## REC (Mar 26, 2016)

I found one of these bikes about 6 years ago, and have had a lot of fun with it since. I laugh WAY too much when I get on it. Think 300 lb guy, over 55 yrs old.... It is one of my favorite bikes. I liked it so much, I have found a 26" one and both of the 24" variants too.
Here's what happened to mine...









I may have a guard here - not in the right color though. I'll take a look later today.
REC


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 26, 2016)

thats cool, makes a great looking Krate 
here is my Tornado alley


----------



## Ridge Rider (Apr 24, 2016)

I just finished up a 24" Tornado and set it up as a "Stinger" . 24" Schwinn Middleweights are no fun to ride stock if your a full size person. This frame is unusual due to the dual "straightbars" not really being straight. This is the only one I have ever seen . This is a Jan '59 bike. It was a bare frame and fork when I got it .


----------

